# Website for surf photographers



## Surf Much (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all,
I've created this website to give exposure to amateur & part-time surf photographers - http://www.surf-much.com. All    photos have a description and a link back to the photographer's website  so the aim is to increase the photographers exposure on the web. If you    have any surfing photos then feel free to join up and upload them. Any  feedback (good or   bad) is welcome.

Cheers!
Jono
http://www.surf-much.com


----------

